# Hello from northern Indiana



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

welcome! have a good time!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

right back at ya from Northern Indiana


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk cdegeeter. Have fun here.


----------



## D45 (May 22, 2006)

Welcome! NW Indiana here........


----------



## mathews/fish (Jun 19, 2005)

*welcome Chuck*

from South Bend,


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!


----------



## Selil (Sep 5, 2005)

cdegeeter said:


> Hello I new to your forum. I am from Bristol Indiana. It is about 5 min away from Mi. I am looking foward to see what goes on around here...


Which means you are minutes away from me! Welcome fellow member of the Hoosier Mafia.


----------



## cdegeeter (Jan 9, 2008)

Thats is really cool that there are fellow hoosier here..It is nice to meet you all.


----------



## Jeffress77 (Feb 1, 2007)

NW Indiana here!! Welcome! You will find lots of good bowhunters and archers from Indiana here on AT.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## suzuki (Jan 15, 2007)

Welcome, from central Indiana


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

*Welcome to the world of archery*

There are a lot of Hoosiers on here.

There are no strangers on here, but there are some strange ones on here.:mg:

Pull up a chair and sit a spell.:wink:

Check out the FAQ Frequently asked question at the top of the page as most questions have been asked many times so there is a lot of reading too do.

Use the Search mode at the top of the page as you can look up things that have been talked about before many times.

If you don't find it here you don't need it any how.:wink:

There are many forumns for posting up questions or reading about differant things that are archery related.  AC


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## jakeeib (Jan 8, 2008)

Welcome, I grew up in NW Indiana a lil town called Wheatfield. Yes its a real town.
Welcom and enjoy!


----------



## StBen (Sep 19, 2007)

Welcome, South Bend is my old stomping grounds. Lived there until about 14 then move to Hartford City then the trek out west!!!


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

cdegeeter said:


> Hello I new to your forum. I am from Bristol Indiana. It is about 5 min away from Mi. I am looking foward to see what goes on around here...


Hey whats up...

I'm down in central Indiana.


----------

